# صفحه اكسيل لكيفيه حساب الكميات بهذا البرنامج الرائع



## dr_aflatooon (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوانى مهندسى الطرق 
بصراحه انا فؤجئت بوجود منتدى متخصص لهندسه المساحه والطرق مثل هذا المنتدى الرائع 
واتشرف بان اضع اولى مشاركاتى بين ايديكم وهى صفحه اكسيل لكيفيه حساب الكميات (سواء حفر او ردم او طبقه اساس ) من واقع المناسيب الابتدائيه والمناسيب التصميميه 
ومنتظر منكم اى استفسار


----------



## dr_aflatooon (30 أغسطس 2007)

معلهش يا جماعه لم اجد امتداد اكسل متوفر فحولتها لملف ورد


----------



## الذهب النادر (30 أغسطس 2007)

اخي العزيز اشكرك


----------



## abahre (31 أغسطس 2007)

ايش الفائده اذا كانت بالورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال الاهم اذا كان عندك قطاع به حفر وردم معا كيف ستفصل بينهم؟
وشكرا


----------



## dr_aflatooon (31 أغسطس 2007)

ايش الفائده اذا كانت بالورد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
السؤال الاهم اذا كان عندك قطاع به حفر وردم معا كيف ستفصل بينهم؟
وشكرا

اخى العزيز الصفحه بالاكسيل ولكن الموقع لا يدعم رفع صفحه اكسيل فعملت لها كوبى فى صفحه ورد لكن الغرض الاساسى منها لكيفيه تنظيم ورقه الاكسيل لحساب مكعب الحفر او الردم


----------



## dr_aflatooon (31 أغسطس 2007)

السؤال الاهم اذا كان عندك قطاع به حفر وردم معا كيف ستفصل بينهم؟
وشكرا
الاشاره يا اخى هى التى تفرق بين الحفر والردم لانك تطرح المنسوب الطبيعى من التصميمى فاذا كان التصميمى اسفل الطبيعى معنى ذللك انه يلزم حفر وبالتالى تكون الاشاره بالسالب والعكس صحيح


----------



## abahre (1 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي اضغط الملف ببرنامج ضغط وحملو بكل بساطه كملف مضغوط.....اسهل
وشكرا:2:


----------



## dr_aflatooon (2 سبتمبر 2007)

ضغطت صفحه الاكسيل كيف ارفعها الى هذه المشاركه؟


----------



## dr_aflatooon (2 سبتمبر 2007)

ضغطت صفحه الاكسيل وهاهى اليكم
اتمنى ان تفيدكم اخوانى


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dr_aflatooon (3 سبتمبر 2007)

عفوا اخى واى استفسار انا جاهز


----------



## dr_aflatooon (5 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## احسان ملا علي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة الرائعه والمفيده


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود الناصري (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*برنامج الاكسل*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تحيه الى كل اخوتي في هذا الملتقى القيم والعزيز على قلبي
حبيبي كاتب موضوع حساب الكميات ببرنامج الاكسل
صحيح هو الاكسل هي احدى مهماته هي حساب الكميات
لكني وجدت ان المثال الذي ادرجته هو ركيك جدا
انشاء الله سوف اشرح لكم كل شىء يمكن عمله في برنامج الاكسل
ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## mh702 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## adhambota (11 سبتمبر 2007)

انا متشكر جدا 
بس كنت عايز اسال ايه الفرق بين مهندس المساحة والمساح


----------



## dr_aflatooon (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العضو محمود الناصرى
صفحه الاكسيل التى وضعتها هى مثال بسيط لاخوانى الذين سالوا عن البدايه فى كيفيه حساب الكميات باستخدام اكسيل وليس كما تقول انها مثال ركيك جدا فلو وضعنا المعقد ( ال هو مش ركيك فى رايك ) ما فهم اخوانى بشكل كامل فالعلم يا سيدى الفاضل ذو طبيعه تراكميه اى ياتى الاحدث ويكمل على ما وضعه الاقدمون 
لذلك فى رايى المتواضع بدلا من ان تدخل وتقول انه مثال ركيك جدا كنت تضع ما عندك ممرحل حتى نستفيد منه جميعا 
واخيرا شكرا لاسلوبك الجميل فى ابداء الراى


----------



## مهندسه مساحه (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير ...........


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abosalah1 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## باسم مرزوق (4 ديسمبر 2007)

:31: بارك الله فيك:31: 
:31: وجزاك الله خيرا:31:


----------



## Nashaat derias (5 ديسمبر 2007)

Mr. dr - alfatooom
Thank you for Excel program (worksheet calculation for earthwork).
I done the same kind of this job,for this company at 1968.by hand
calculation.and I say thank you for your job
Eng. Nashaat Derias


----------



## زقليل (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOAIYED (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا ياعزيزى:15:


----------



## benzhilig (9 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكور يا غالى*


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك أرجو منك رسمة للمقطع العرضي توضح علاقة حساب المساحة وكذلك حساب حجم أعمال الحفر و حساب حجم أعمال الردم فأنا لا أجمع الحفر مع الردم إلا لإنشاء مخطط لتوزيع الكتل الترابية لتحديد جبهات عمل على المقطع الطولي حيث تكون كل جبهة متوازنة مع نفسها أي يتساوى فيها مجموع أعمال الحفر مع مجموع أعمال الردم كما أنني تصورت عرض للمقطع 8 م من خلال علاقة مساحة المقطع وأنها علاقة مساحة شبه منحرف ولكن في الورقة الثالثة يوجد قيم مختلفة للعرض الوسطي وإني أفضل تعميم صيغة للمسافة التراكمبة وصيغة للعرض المتوسط .
تمنياتي لك دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (6 مارس 2008)

مشكورا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## اعجال (8 أبريل 2008)

مشاركة بسيطة ومفيدة وربنا يفتح عليك كمان وكمان


----------



## اعجال (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## خالد قريسو (8 أبريل 2008)

:14::67:جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (29 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم يمينك


----------



## حسام يونس (30 أغسطس 2008)

هل يوجد قطاع في الدنيا كل 4 متر 
وبعدين الموضوع كان يمكن اختصار خطوات كتير منه 

عموما مشكور وعاشت رجال شركات النيل 
والنيل للطرق الصحراوية


----------



## ودالحله (19 ديسمبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعلى البرنامج الرائع


----------



## garary (20 ديسمبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــراااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااعلى البرنامج الرائع


----------



## garary (20 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم
عند حساب كميات الحفر والردم فانه نطبق 
القانون الاتى لمعرفة مساحة القطاع {a{s+(a*w) 
A تعنى ارتفاع الردم او عمق الحفر
S تعنى عرض الطريق
W تعنى الميول الجانبية لسطح الطريق 
وبعد حساب مساحة القطاع نحسب ناتج القطاع الاول مع ناتج القطاع الثانى وبالقسمة على 2 وضرب الناتج فى المسافة بين القطاعين فينتج عندنا مكعب الحفر او الردم .فى حالة تداخل الحفر مع الردم فى مسافة واحدة فاننا نبطق قانون الحد بين الحفر والردم.
فهل تم تطبيق ذلك فى الملف الذى تم تقديمة.شكرا


----------



## garary (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اين الردود جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو الأمين (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس وافي (6 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## mhamad826 (12 مارس 2009)

مشكور جداً أخي الكريم


----------



## رضا الغندور (13 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووور ياخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mahmoud khalid (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم 000000000


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2009)

*اخي العزيز اشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك*​


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (14 مارس 2009)

الاخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة الجيدة وان شاء الله بالتقدم والامام وارجوان توضح لنا معادلات حساب المساحة والحجوم ليتسنى لنا نقلها الى ملف اكسل ورحمة الله من نفع واستنفع


----------



## نانسى العزب (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng: issa (15 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## abdo_designer (15 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## johnsafi (16 مارس 2009)

dr_aflatooon قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا


بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة الرائعه


----------



## eng: issa (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونتمني من الله ان يديم لك دوام الصحه والعافيه*​


----------



## laive (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي ممكن نحصل على المزيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر لاشين (16 مارس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم *


----------



## hamdy khedawy (19 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا عزيزى ودائم التميز


----------



## اصيل الحمداني (20 مارس 2009)

*قاسم*

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## eng: issa (20 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومه*​


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز على هذه المشاركة الرائعه والمفيده*​


----------



## طبوغراف (12 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## طوكر (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور افلاطون


----------



## احمد السيد نبيه (13 أبريل 2009)

انا اريد ان اعرف كيف احسب كمية الحفر والردم عن طريق برنامج Surfer
وشكرا


----------



## اسامة ابو الروس (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 نوفمبر 2009)

باراك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فائز احمد (24 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته

مشكور


----------



## odwan (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدرك وألف شكر


----------



## عزت محروس (25 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## ahmed-567 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_shalash (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر جدا


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السؤال الاهم اذا كان عندك قطاع به حفر وردم معا كيف ستفصل بينهم؟
وشكرا
الاشاره يا اخى هى التى تفرق بين الحفر والردم لانك تطرح المنسوب الطبيعى من التصميمى فاذا كان التصميمى اسفل الطبيعى معنى ذللك انه يلزم حفر وبالتالى تكون الاشاره بالسالب والعكس صحيح


----------



## ismailimc (22 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## بسام اليمني (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## aliahk (16 يناير 2011)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا اخي


----------



## mohamedazab (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المقترب (16 يناير 2011)

شكر الله لك اخى الكريم


----------



## مصطفى العراقي 2011 (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedazab (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## امحمد أحمد (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## noor-noor (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## هشام محمد عبد الها (10 يونيو 2011)

مشكور لهذا الجهد


----------



## علي فؤاد (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابومنةالله (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوحباجا (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## noor-noor (11 يوليو 2011)

يسلموااااااااااااااااا


----------



## miro 51 (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو ماجد (12 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## noor-noor (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى_بصرة (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك​


----------



## hsn abd (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى العوادي (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## metkal (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور يااخي*


----------



## محمد الجفري (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## سبيدنت (15 أكتوبر 2011)

اين الرابط


----------



## نزيه القاق (20 يوليو 2016)

مشكور
مـشكـور
مــشكــور
مـــشكـــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور


----------

